# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  flags run boost

## ninjamig112

so if you like me don't want to level all kits by killing and want to do something els

I found a server with flag run no kills - they ban after 2 kills (24h)
just search "xpress-X" at this moment they have 3 servers _27 Jan. 2014_
I know there is alot of servers like this out there but found this one to be the best and wanted to share

hope it helps :confused:

----------


## Thunderballs

seems they are doing team Death Match here atm.

----------

